# Sochi's dogs.....Run free at the Bridge



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I know it's not about cats, but the hundreds of dogs, many of them pets that were forced to be abandoned by families displaced by the government, making "room" for the Olympic venues.

I just cant ignore them


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just read about this. What a horrible thing to do. Russia is not looking so good.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Part of the blame rests on the olympic committee, imo.

They pick a place and walk away, they don't bother to be a part of the process or learn exactly what that country is going to do to make things happen and if they do it ethically.


----------

